# Mud hole



## Deaner243 (May 27, 2016)

At my new deer lease the entrance road has two large and deep mud holes, making it so that I canâ€™t actually get to the lease. Does anyone have any ideas on how I could drive over it, without spending a whole lot of money because I donâ€™t know how long Iâ€™ll be actually on this lease, just want a quick solution for this season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Craigslist
Free bricks
Lay yourself a brick road thru there.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

How long and wide?
Used cross ties, lumber etc.
PU Bed of road base?


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

Pick up some concrete bags and throw them in the holes, plus bricks, concrete blocks, etc.


----------

